# Fan speed problem on high CPU temperature



## then00b183 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi!

I have Thinkpad T500 with acpi_ibm module enabled (FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE) and when I do some high-CPU work then fan speed stays very low.

Example output when CPU temp was 81C and fan speed only 2957:


```
[root@home /usr/home/ingvar]# sysctl dev.acpi_ibm
dev.acpi_ibm.0.%desc: IBM ThinkPad ACPI Extras
dev.acpi_ibm.0.%driver: acpi_ibm
dev.acpi_ibm.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.EC__.HKEY
dev.acpi_ibm.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=IBM0068 _UID=0
dev.acpi_ibm.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_ibm.0.initialmask: 2060
dev.acpi_ibm.0.availmask: 67108863
dev.acpi_ibm.0.events: 0
dev.acpi_ibm.0.eventmask: 2060
dev.acpi_ibm.0.hotkey: 311
dev.acpi_ibm.0.lcd_brightness: 0
dev.acpi_ibm.0.volume: 7
dev.acpi_ibm.0.mute: 1
dev.acpi_ibm.0.thinklight: 0
dev.acpi_ibm.0.bluetooth: 1
dev.acpi_ibm.0.wlan: 0
dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan_speed: 2957
dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan_level: 0
dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan: 1
dev.acpi_ibm.0.thermal: 81 41 38 -1 50 -1 31 -1
```

This fan speed stays even when temperature decreases to 42C.

Any ideas?


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 2, 2009)

You can always control the fan speed yourself.

`# sysctl dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan_level=3` 

If you remove the acpi_ibm module.. does the fan behaviour return to normal?


----------



## then00b183 (Dec 2, 2009)

Fan speed works when I set levels manually. But it's not really a solution since I don't want to keep monitoring the temperature 

I tried without acpi_ibm module, but still no luck


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 2, 2009)

if the worst comes to the worst, you can write a small bash script to continuously monitor the temp and adjust the fan accordingly 

Other than that, I am really not sure...

is powerd running?

Does it do this on older releases / windows / linux?


----------



## then00b183 (Dec 3, 2009)

Allright, I'll make a script for that 

powerd is not running - should I enable it?
..
This laptop previously runned with linux and then I heard fan noise.


----------



## lme@ (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you please post your script when you finish it? So you can help others who have the same problem.


----------

